# OBS 0.62b test 1



## Jim (Apr 9, 2014)

It's test build time!  NO JIM NO

I need users to test out game capture for me with every (directx 9/10/11 and opengl) game possible.  Bonus points if you test 5+ games that you know were already working.  Mega-kill points if you test 10+ games.  Please let me know if it's working okay with games that were already known to be working.

If you had your game crashing before while using other hook programs, try using it now.  We now should be able to hook even when other hook programs are active (where as before it would crash the game).

*Please report black screens where you didn't have them before, with the name of the game and such.*

Notes: https://github.com/jp9000/OBS/releases/tag/0.62-test.1
Download: https://github.com/jp9000/OBS/releases/download/0.62-test.1/OBS_0_62b_test_1.zip


----------



## Jott (Apr 9, 2014)

Just tried this build with CS:GO and EAC (easy anti cheat) running at the same time, still getting that blackscreen, i did check the "Anti-cheat compability" box aswell. I did also run both EAC and OBS as admin still no luck :/


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2014)

Actually, I believe I have to have the DLL added as an 'exception' by EAC before it can be used with it.


----------



## Jott (Apr 9, 2014)

Is that something that is being worked on? I know a lot of ppls that wants to stream their ladder games but can't since EAC/OBS is not letting them to.


----------



## Jack0r (Apr 9, 2014)

AC4 - works
Arma3 - works
Batman AO - works
Batman AC - works
BF4 - works
CSGO - without EAC works
Crysis - works
GTA4 / EFLC - works
HL2 - works
Hitman AB - works
Hitman BM - works
JC2 - works
KF - works
L4D2 - works
LoD - works
Mafia II - works
NFS:Rivals - works
Papers Please - works
Plague Inc - works
Portal 2 - works
Quake3 - works
SE:ZA1 - works
SE:ZA2 - works
Tomb Raider - works
Universe Sandbox - works


----------



## Floatingthru (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll update this post when I can test more games. Every game I list is working, and was working before. If I find a game that does not work that did before, I will explicitly mention that.

-Path of Exile (Steam)
-South Park: Stick of Truth
-Diablo III: Reaper of Souls
-Hearthstone
-Loadout
-Super Meat Boy
-Call of Duty: Black Ops II
-Dark Souls (No DSfix)
-Tera: Rising


----------



## Isegrim (Apr 9, 2014)

working:
1953: KGb unleased
FTL
Capsized
Door Kickers
Haunted Memories
Hotline Miami
Hydrophobia Prophecy
Krater
Loadout
Mirror's Edge
Sid Meier's Ace Patrol Pacific Skies
No More Room In Hell
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army 2
They Bleed Pixels
Warframe
The Withcher -  Enhanced Edition Director's Cut

Not working:
Gemini Rue
White Day
Mod edit: These are very old games, and have never worked with Game Capture. Please do not report games that have never been supported by Game Capture as not working, since this is not helpful at all.

Edit from OP: Gemini Rue is from 2011. I'm not sure that you are familair with the games i posted. Just because it looks old does not mean it is. White day is from 2000, you can call that one old if you want. But you might want to check your facts.

Mod edit: Sorry, you are indeed correct. It is however an AGS game, and it doesn't seem to support running in Direct3D mode at all, only DirectDraw, which renders it incompatible with Game Capture anyway. There is a DirectDraw capture plugin on the forum that you may be able to use for it.


----------



## XeiZ (Apr 9, 2014)

Working:
Half-Life
HL2
portal
Borderlands 2

not working:
pso2 (didnt work before, crash or simple black screen but no crash with the anti cheat option checked)


----------



## bilehazard (Apr 9, 2014)

Cool deal, can't remember what games didnt work with Game Capture, but ill make sure to add to the current lists if i come across anything.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Apr 9, 2014)

Games that have worked previously and still work.

I Wanna Be The Boshy
Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
osu! (DirectX and OpenGL)
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition
Audiosurf
PCSX2 1.2.1 (r5875) with GSdx 5875 (MSVC 18.00, SSE41) 0.1.16 in Direct3D 11 (Hardware) mode


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2014)

You guys are amazing, thank you for testing everything.


----------



## LoopesSPT (Apr 11, 2014)

The game i can only test now is Metin2 and still doesn't work(Black Screen)


----------



## paibox (Apr 11, 2014)

Metin2 seems to be an Asian MMO, and probably features some sort of hacking protection which blocks game capture. The aim of this update is not to circumvent such protection, but to make it able to coexist with other overlay applications that hook a game or application, such as DXtory.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Apr 11, 2014)

Metin2 is a DirectX 8.1 game.


----------



## BatedUrGonnaDie (Apr 11, 2014)

64 bit version crashes on startup for me.
Working on 32 bit:
Bioshock Infinite
Dishonored
Osu
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
Terraria

Not Working (Not 100% sure these worked before the update):
Binding of Issac
Game Dev Tycoon
League of Legends
Spy Party

That's everything I have installed that someone else hasn't tested, if you need more I can install more tonight.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 12, 2014)

Binding of Isaac is a Flash game and wasn't able to be captured before.

League of Legends worked fine in the previous version, and I have a hard time believing it doesn't work in this version. It's possible something else is going on in your case.

I'm not sure if Spy Party or Game Dev Tycoon are OpenGL or DirectX 9+ games...it's possible they are not.


----------



## BatedUrGonnaDie (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't know then, I just loaded up a custom game and tried to use game capture and all I got was just a black screen


----------



## T6kke (Apr 13, 2014)

Worked with

Civilization V(DX11, DX10 & DX9)
Serious Sam 3
Call of Juarez Gunslinger
Receiver
Risen
The Witcher 2


----------



## ubuntuaddicted (Apr 13, 2014)

Tested 64bit version only, game capture works with
Titanfall
Borderlands 2
Bioshock Infinite

(note: i don't have any other windows games to test. anxiously awaiting obs-studio for linux!!!! currently using simplescreenrecorder and really missing compositing)


----------



## ntt4 (Apr 13, 2014)

Fail = No video when recording with Game Capture
Pass = Works as expected
Notes appended to test if required

OBS 0.62b-test1 (64-bit)
Games captured at 1440P, Quicksync enabled

Skyrim with ENB - *Fail* (Black Screen) (*Works with 0.613b*)
League of Legends - *Pass* (Requires Admin Escalation)

AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA!!! for the Awesome - *Pass*
Antichamber - *Pass*
Atom Zombie Smasher - *Pass*
Audiosurf - *Pass*
Bastion - *Fail* (Randomly locks up recording, usually just after loading game, might be computer related) (*Works with 0.613b*)
Batman Arkham Origins - *Pass*
Beatbuddy : Rise of the Guardians - *Pass* (Crash on first hook)
Binding of Isaac - *Fail* (Flash)
Binding of Isaac (Spidermod) - *Pass*
Bit.Trip presents.... Runner 2 - *Pass*
Darwinia - *Pass*
Dead Island - *Pass*
Dirt 3 - *Pass*
Don't Starve - *Pass*
Dota 2 - *Pass*
Euro Truck Simulator 2 - *Fail* (Oculus mode enabled when tested) (*Works with 0.613b*)
Fez - *Pass*
FTL - *Pass*
Garry's Mod - *Pass*
Grid 2 - *Pass* (AVX EXE/Instruction set enabled)
Guacamelee - *Pass*
Half-Life 2 - *Pass*
Half-Life 2: Episode One - *Pass*
Half-Life 2: Episode Two - *Pass*
Hitman: Absoloution - *Pass*
Hitman: Blood Money - *Pass*
Just Cause 2 - *Pass*
Left 4 Dead 2 - *Pass*
LEGO Lord of the Rings - *Pass*
Little Inferno - *Pass*
Loadout - *Pass*
Mark of the Ninja - *Pass*
Mirrors Edge - *Pass*
Monaco - *Pass* (Pain to alt+tab out of)
Poker Night at the Inventory - *Pass*
Portal 2 - *Pass*
Prison Architect - *Pass*
Race the Sun - *Fail?* (Crash on first hook, Computer had a bout of strangeness.) (*Works with 0.613b*)
Rock of Ages - *Pass* (Crash on first hook)
Rogue Legacy - *Pass*
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 - *Pass*
Shadowrun Returns - *Pass*
Sid Meier's Civ V - *Pass*
Solar 2 - *Pass*
Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed - *Pass*
Sonic Generations - *Pass*
SpaceChem - *Pass*
Spelunky - *Pass*
Team Fortress 2 - *Pass*
Tropico 4 - *Pass*


----------



## 8Scorpion8 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello! I am from Russia! OBS 0.62 b test 1 does not work on BioShock 2, sometimes writes 30 minutes and sometimes not writes. 0.613 b also does not work. (Win 8.1 Update 1 x64, AMD Catalyst 14.3 Beta)

21:22:47: Open Broadcaster Software v0.62b test build 1 - 64bit (　^ω^)
21:22:47: -------------------------------
21:22:47: CPU Name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor
21:22:47: CPU Speed: 4018MHz
21:22:47: Physical Memory:  8188MB Total, 5790MB Free
21:22:47: stepping id: 0, model 10, family 16, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 6, total cores 6
21:22:47: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
21:22:47: monitor 2: pos={1920, 182}, size={1024, 768}
21:22:47: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200
21:22:47: Aero is Enabled
21:22:47: -------------------------------
21:22:47: OBS Modules:
21:22:47: Base Address     Module
21:22:47: 00000000118C0000 OBS.exe
21:22:47: 000000009ABC0000 OBSApi.dll
21:22:47: 00000000A2D50000 DShowPlugin.dll
21:22:47: 000000009C3A0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
21:22:47: 000000009C0E0000 NoiseGate.dll
21:22:47: 000000009C0B0000 PSVPlugin.dll
21:22:47: ------------------------------------------
21:22:47: Adapter 1
21:22:47:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
21:22:47:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 3202392064
21:22:47:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 4026531840
21:22:47:   Video Adapter Output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
21:22:47:   Video Adapter Output 2: pos={1920, 182}, size={1024, 768}, attached=true
21:22:47: =====Stream Start: 2014-04-13, 21:22:47===============================================
21:22:47:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:22:47:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
21:22:47:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
21:22:47: ------------------------------------------
21:22:47: Loading up D3D10 on AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series (Adapter 1)...
21:22:47: ------------------------------------------
21:22:47: Audio Format: 44100 Hz
21:22:47: ------------------------------------------
21:22:47: Audio Channels: 2 Ch
21:22:47: Playback device Default
21:22:47: ------------------------------------------
21:22:47: Using desktop audio input: Динамики (Realtek High Definition Audio)
21:22:47: Global Audio time adjust: 0
21:22:47: ------------------------------------------
21:22:47: Using auxilary audio input: Микрофон (HD Webcam C270)
21:22:47: Mic time offset: 0
21:22:47: ------------------------------------------
21:22:47: Audio Encoding: MP3
21:22:47:     bitrate: 320
21:22:47: Using graphics capture
21:22:47: Trying to hook process: Bioshock2.exe
21:22:47: Scene buffering time set to 700
21:22:47: ------------------------------------------
21:22:47: Video Encoding: x264
21:22:47:     fps: 30
21:22:47:     width: 1920, height: 1080
21:22:47:     preset: veryfast
21:22:47:     profile: high
21:22:47:     keyint: 250
21:22:47:     CBR: yes
21:22:47:     CFR: no
21:22:47:     max bitrate: 6000
21:22:47:     buffer size: 6000
21:22:47: ------------------------------------------
21:22:48: SharedTexCapture hooked
21:52:16: WARNING: Forcibly terminating a thread after 30000 ms timeout!


----------



## flavored (Apr 14, 2014)

*ArcheAge* now WORKS in both Fullscreen and Windowed mode with Hotkey Capture and Anti-Cheat enabled.
Basic game capture still shows no change.

*Guild Wars 2* WORKS

*Star Wars: The Old Republic* now WORKS with Hotkey Capture (it didn't before, only normal Game Capture).

*Blade and Soul* WORKS Well, it did work before too even though it uses some anticheat.

*The Secret World* WORKS


----------



## Ryu Makkuro (Apr 14, 2014)

*Need For Speed World - *WORKS, but Razer Comms in-game overlay still doesn't work (https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...razer-comms-in-game-overlay.13416/#post-73920)

*Diablo III Reaper of Souls* - FAIL, Black Screen with the Game Capture option, and the same problem with Razer Comms overlay.


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback.  I don't think the safe hooking works with that many other hooks right now.  We just delegated it to the MinHooks library, but I don't really like how it's been working.  When I rewrite game capture for the rewrite I'll make sure that it takes in to account all the other hooks, but for the mean time I guess we'll have to go back to having to just say no to using other hooking programs to prevent conflict, with exception to the few that work.

The anti-cheat situation I'm still not sure about.  I'm still trying to make time to check up on that.


----------



## spyder810 (Apr 15, 2014)

Diablo 3 broke with the 2.0.4 patch it seems. I recorded it previously on v0.613b before the 2.0.4 patch just fine, and now this test build and current stable only grab audio with black screen. (other games record fine, BF4, GW2, GRID 2, etc)

Yeah not sure what the issue was, it's working ok now :/


----------



## Joe33345 (Apr 15, 2014)

Payday 2 - Works Fine

Duke Nukem 3D: Megaton Edition - Works Fine

Dark Souls 1 - Fail - As soon as the Game Capture Hook is applied the game crashes with either an nt.dll or dinput8.dll crash. This game has always been one of the most difficult to capture already. I personally use my AverMedia to capture a Duplicate Desktop Screen but It'd be easier with Game Capture.

Prey - Works Fine

Advent Rising - Fail - No idea why this one doesn't work. It's a Directx 9 Game. Even though it's pretty old.

The Binding of Isaac - Fail - Confirmed Fail from the guy reporting it previously

Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs - Fail - No idea why that one doesn't work. Relatively new :-\

Contagion - Works Fine

Crysis 3 - Works Fine - Also tries to capture my Steam Overlay when I shift + tab sometimes. Flashes constantly though. Game Capture is fine for this game :-)

Doom 3 - Works Fine

Halo 2 - Works Fine

Metro: Last Light - Works Fine


----------



## Sapiens (Apr 15, 2014)

Joe33345 said:


> Dark Souls 1 - Fail - As soon as the Game Capture Hook is applied the game crashes with either an nt.dll or dinput8.dll crash. This game has always been one of the most difficult to capture already. I personally use my AverMedia to capture a Duplicate Desktop Screen but It'd be easier with Game Capture.


DSfix has always had problems with game capture.  You should be running Dark Souls in borderless windowed mode and using window capture instead.


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2014)

Diablo 3 seems fine with game capture, did you mean with some other conflicting program?


----------



## flavored (Apr 15, 2014)

I've noticed that from time to time hotkey capture stops working until I restart the software.


----------



## style1925 (Apr 15, 2014)

OBS administrative privileges.
Use anti-cheat compatibility
XIGNCODE3 (Protect) the game can not capture.
GraphicsCaptureHook.dll is detected by the XIGNCODE3.
(Google Translate)

日本語
OBS管理者権限
anti-cheat compatibilityを使用
XIGNCODE3が採用されているゲームはキャプチャー出来ない。
GraphicsCaptureHook.dllがXIGNCODE3に検知される。


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2014)

本当にすみません、私はスパムとして間違えてほとんど削除しました。私はその後、再び読んで、それはスパムでないことを気づきました。

報告していただきありがとうございます。でも、それは偽陽性です。なぜ起こったか私は理解することができます。その機能を後で削除するかもしれません。

I'm terribly sorry, I mistook your post as spam because of the strange links, and just about deleted it.  Then I realized it wasn't actually spam.

Thank you for the report, although that's definitely a false-positive.  It's understandable why it happened though.  The anti-cheat feature is a new method of DLL injection, and it's still undergoing some testing.  I'm definitely not surprised that it occurred, though it's a bit frustrating to have to deal with I suppose.

Again, my sincerest apologies for almost deleting your post there and mistaking it for spam.  It was totally rude of me and I apologize.


----------



## style1925 (Apr 16, 2014)

投稿を削除したのは気にしません。
修正されるのを期待しています。


----------



## Garus (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello,

I've been using OBS for some time now for streaming and local recoding my games and I love it!
About a week ago Russian publisher "Innova" of the Korean MMO "Aion" updated there protection software called "Frost" and now OBS "Cannot find window" - I'm getting black screen using Window capture and Game capture.
I've tried both 0.613beta and 0.62b test 1 Window capture and Game caputre with anti-cheat compatibility.
I've tried to get some help on there forums, but there mods say it's unlikely they'll do something about it, because it's a security risk they are not willing to take.
I'm just a user and have no idea how it all works, but one of there techs suggested to "Add an option in game capture to use SetWindowsHookEx instead of CreateRemoteThread to inject the library."
Is there any way I can use Window capture again with this game?

thx


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2014)

The anti-cheat compatibility option specifically does use SetWindowsHookEx.


----------



## LoopesSPT (Apr 20, 2014)

I now tested Vindictus and Phantasy Star Universe(2 Games that have anti-cheat) and they work by doing the Anti-Cheat compatibility


----------



## flavored (Apr 21, 2014)

Any suggestions as to why game capture stops working as of this build? It happens I quickly start/stop stream and then start it again, eg. if I was streaming and got a dc with the starndard 5 seconds reconnect, upon doing so game capture wouldn't pick up anything at all until I completely stopped the software, closed and reopened it.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 21, 2014)

What game is game capture no longer working on? Game capture changed a lot in this build, which is why this thread is here for testing, and why people are listing games that do and don't work.


----------



## flavored (Apr 21, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> What game is game capture no longer working on? Game capture changed a lot in this build, which is why this thread is here for testing, and why people are listing games that do and don't work.



It works on _no_ games, none at all, after the events I described in my prev post.

Here's a chunk of log particularly is from when a restart occured and game capture no longer worked:


```
09:59:16: =====Stream Start: 2014-04-21, 09:59:16===============================================
09:59:16:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
09:59:16:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
09:59:16:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
09:59:16: ------------------------------------------
09:59:16: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 (Adapter 1)...
09:59:17: ------------------------------------------
09:59:17: Audio Format: 44100 Hz
09:59:17: ------------------------------------------
09:59:17: Audio Channels: 2 Ch
09:59:17: Playback device Default
09:59:17: ------------------------------------------
09:59:17: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
09:59:17: Global Audio time adjust: 0
09:59:17: ------------------------------------------
09:59:17: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
09:59:17: Mic time offset: 0
09:59:17: ------------------------------------------
09:59:17: Audio Encoding: AAC
09:59:17:     bitrate: 128
09:59:17: Using bitmap image
09:59:17: Using text output
09:59:17: Using bitmap image
09:59:17: ------------------------------------------
09:59:17:     device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920,
09:59:17:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#6&27e9db4&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
09:59:17:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1920x1080 - 1920x1080, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000
09:59:17:     use buffering: false - 0, fourCC: 'I420'
09:59:17:     audio device: Disable,
09:59:17:     audio device id Disabled,
09:59:17:     audio time offset 0,
09:59:17: 
09:59:17: Using directshow input
09:59:17: Using graphics capture
09:59:17: Using anti-cheat hooking for game capture
09:59:17: Scene buffering time set to 700
09:59:17: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
09:59:18: ------------------------------------------
09:59:18: Video Encoding: x264
09:59:18:     fps: 30
09:59:18:     width: 1920, height: 1080
09:59:18:     preset: veryfast
09:59:18:     profile: main
09:59:18:     keyint: 60
09:59:18:     CBR: yes
09:59:18:     CFR: yes
09:59:18:     max bitrate: 3750
09:59:18:     buffer size: 1875
09:59:18: ------------------------------------------
09:59:18: 
09:59:18: Profiler result for the last frame:
09:59:18: ==============================================================
09:59:18: video thread frame - [time: 19.183 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
09:59:18: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 11.438 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
09:59:18: | GPU download and conversion - [time: 0.053 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
09:59:18: | | flush - [time: 0.05 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
09:59:18: ==============================================================
09:59:18: 
09:59:20: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
09:59:20:   Server selection: rtmp://live-fra.justin.tv/app
09:59:20:   Interface: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20) (ethernet, 100 mbps)
09:59:21: Completed handshake with rtmp://live-fra.justin.tv/app in 606 ms.
09:59:22: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
09:59:22: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
09:59:23: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 40292 / 495616)
09:59:23: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 63768 / 495616)
09:59:30: Trying to hook process: Diablo III.exe
09:59:30: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 524288 (buffer: 0 / 495616)
Warning -- TextSource::UpdateTexture: could not open specified file (invalid file name or access violation)
10:00:52: Using graphics capture
10:00:52: Trying to hook process: Diablo III.exe
Warning -- TextSource::UpdateTexture: could not open specified file (invalid file name or access violation)
10:03:28: Total frames encoded: 7483, total frames duplicated: 1 (0.01%)
10:03:28: Total frames rendered: 7488, number of late frames: 1 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
10:03:29: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
10:03:29: Average send payload: 10514 bytes, average send interval: 21 ms
10:03:29: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
10:03:29: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
10:03:29: Number of bytes sent: 119422753
10:03:29: 
10:03:29: Profiler time results:
10:03:29: 
10:03:29: ==============================================================
10:03:29: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.815 ms] [children: 62.9%] [unaccounted: 37.1%]
10:03:29: | scene->Preprocess - [52.8%] [avg time: 0.958 ms]
10:03:29: | GPU download and conversion - [10.1%] [avg time: 0.183 ms] [children: 6.61%] [unaccounted: 3.47%]
10:03:29: | | flush - [4.79%] [avg time: 0.087 ms]
10:03:29: | | CopyResource - [1.54%] [avg time: 0.028 ms]
10:03:29: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.275%] [avg time: 0.005 ms]
10:03:29: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 1.982 ms] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.252%]
10:03:29: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.7%] [avg time: 1.977 ms]
10:03:29: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.932 ms] [children: 2.38%] [unaccounted: 97.6%]
10:03:29: | sending stuff out - [2.38%] [avg time: 0.046 ms]
10:03:29: ==============================================================
10:03:29: 
10:03:29: 
10:03:29: Profiler CPU results:
10:03:29: 
10:03:29: ==============================================================
10:03:29: video thread frame - [cpu time: avg 1.162 ms, total 8704.86 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
10:03:29: | scene->Preprocess - [cpu time: avg 0.71 ms, total 5319.63 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
10:03:29: | GPU download and conversion - [cpu time: avg 0.075 ms, total 561.606 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
10:03:29: | | flush - [cpu time: avg 0.05 ms, total 374.403 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
10:03:29: | | CopyResource - [cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 46.801 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
10:03:29: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [cpu time: avg 0.002 ms, total 15.6 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
10:03:29: Convert444Threads - [cpu time: avg 1.872 ms, total 27955.4 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
10:03:29: | Convert444toNV12 - [cpu time: avg 1.87 ms, total 27924.2 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
10:03:29: encoder thread frame - [cpu time: avg 1.223 ms, total 9126.06 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
10:03:29: | sending stuff out - [cpu time: avg 0.029 ms, total 218.404 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
10:03:29: ==============================================================
10:03:29: 
10:03:29: =====Stream End: 2014-04-21, 10:03:29=================================================
10:03:37: CLR host plugin instance deleted; removing dynamically loaded localization strings


Last game capture log:
2014-04-21, 07:52:01: we're booting up: 
07:52:01: CaptureThread: attached to process injectHelper.exe07:52:01: D3D9 Present
07:52:01: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
07:52:01: D3D9EndScene called
07:52:01: D3DPRESENT_PARAMETERS {
07:52:01:     BackBufferWidth: 1920
07:52:01:     BackBufferHeight: 1080
07:52:01:     BackBufferFormat: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
07:52:01:     BackBufferCount: 1
07:52:01:     MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
07:52:01:     MultiSampleQuality: 0
07:52:01:     SwapEffect: D3DSWAPEFFECT_COPY
07:52:01:     hDeviceWindow: 8456280
07:52:01:     Windowed: true
07:52:01:     EnableAutoDepthStencil: false
07:52:01:     AutoDepthStencilFormat: D3DFMT_UNKNOWN
07:52:01:     Flags: None
07:52:01:     FullScreen_RefreshRateInHz: 0
07:52:01:     PresentationInterval: 2147483648
07:52:01: };
07:52:01: successfully set up d3d9 hooks
07:52:01: D3D9Present called
07:52:02: DoD3D9GPUHook: success
07:52:02: D3DSURFACE_DESC {
07:52:02:     Format: D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8
07:52:02:     Type: D3DRTYPE_SURFACE
07:52:02:     Usage: D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET 
07:52:02:     Pool: D3DPOOL_DEFAULT
07:52:02:     MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
07:52:02:     MultiSampleQuality: 0
07:52:02:     Width: 1920
07:52:02:     Height: 1080
07:52:02: };
07:52:02: successfully capturing d3d9 frames via GPU

10:03:37: Memory Leaks Were Detected.
10:03:37:
```


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 21, 2014)

I see you're using the anti-cheat compatibility. What if you disable that and try to capture?


----------



## flavored (Apr 22, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> I see you're using the anti-cheat compatibility. What if you disable that and try to capture?



Did it, nothing changes. Game capture stops producing entirely, hotkey and direct hook with anticheat or without, until the software itself is restarted.

Just to make myself clear :) The software starts normally - everything works. If a quick start/stop occurs though, like a disconnect and reconnect, game capture stops showing/capturing anything until I completely stop the software, close and reopen it.


----------



## sYnceD (Apr 23, 2014)

Doesn't work with SF2 Solider Front 2


----------



## sickwit (Apr 23, 2014)

BF4 still does not work in borderless or windowed mode  One of the older versions back around December 2013/ January 2014 worked but i dont know the build...  and below

64bit version of the OBS does not work at all for me

OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\users\jenk\downloads\64bit\obsapi.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c000001d
Fault address: 000007FEE36F2DA0 (c:\users\asdfa\downloads\64bit\obsapi.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.62b test build 1
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7600)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack  EIP  Arg0  Arg1  Arg2  Arg3  Address
000000000028EF40 000007FEE36F2DA0 000000013F450000 1019AC8400000008 00000000001808D0 000000000028F140 obsapi.dll!log10f+0x2a0
000000000028EFC0 000007FEE36B972A 0000000000180800 1019AC8400000002 00000000001808D0 0000000000000000 obsapi.dll!InitVolumeMeter+0x1a
000000000028F040 000000013F47CA9B 000007FEE36FE298 000007FEE36FE298 0000000000291000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::OBS+0x24b
000000000028F3D0 000000013F4776C0 0000000000000000 0000000000000001 000000013F450000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!WinMain+0x9d0
000000000028F970 000000013F4EC7F0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!__tmainCRTStartup+0x148
000000000028F9B0 0000000076B8F34D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x76b8f34d
000000000028F9E0 0000000077032CA1 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x77032ca1

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\asdff\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2014-04-23_4.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address  Module
000000013F450000-000000013F5A5000 C:\Users\sadfsf\Downloads\64bit\OBS.exe
0000000077000000-00000000771AC000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
0000000076B70000-0000000076C8F000 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
000007FEFD5C0000-000007FEFD62C000 C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
000007FEFBC50000-000007FEFBC59000 C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll
000007FEFED20000-000007FEFED3F000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\sechost.dll
000007FEFED40000-000007FEFEDDF000 C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
000007FEFD840000-000007FEFD96E000 C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
000007FEFBB90000-000007FEFBBA8000 C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
000007FEFEFC0000-000007FEFF027000 C:\Windows\system32\GDI32.dll
0000000076A70000-0000000076B6A000 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
000007FEFD970000-000007FEFD97E000 C:\Windows\system32\LPK.dll
000007FEFE790000-000007FEFE85A000 C:\Windows\system32\USP10.dll
000007FEF9A10000-000007FEF9AB7000 C:\Windows\system32\dxgi.dll
000007FEFF1E0000-000007FEFF2BB000 C:\Windows\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
000007FEFC5C0000-000007FEFC5CC000 C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
000007FEF9B60000-000007FEF9B94000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll
000007FEF9B00000-000007FEF9B55000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1core.dll
00000000771C0000-00000000771C7000 C:\Windows\system32\PSAPI.DLL
000007FEE7A60000-000007FEE7ADF000 C:\Windows\system32\d3dx10_43.dll
000007FEFEB10000-000007FEFED12000 C:\Windows\system32\ole32.dll
000007FEFF2C0000-000007FEFF30D000 C:\Windows\system32\WS2_32.dll
000007FEFEB00000-000007FEFEB08000 C:\Windows\system32\NSI.dll
000007FEFB1C0000-000007FEFB1E7000 C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
000007FEFB170000-000007FEFB17B000 C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
000007FEF91F0000-000007FEF922B000 C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
000007FEE36A0000-000007FEE38D0000 C:\Users\Jenk\Downloads\64bit\OBSApi.dll
000007FEE7BD0000-000007FEE7BDC000 C:\Windows\system32\XINPUT9_1_0.dll
000007FEFEDE0000-000007FEFEFB7000 C:\Windows\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
000007FEFD690000-000007FEFD6C6000 C:\Windows\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
000007FEFE8B0000-000007FEFE987000 C:\Windows\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
000007FEFD630000-000007FEFD64A000 C:\Windows\system32\DEVOBJ.dll
000007FEFDA00000-000007FEFE787000 C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll
000007FEFF140000-000007FEFF1B1000 C:\Windows\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
000007FEFB900000-000007FEFBB16000 C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7600.17007_none_2b47185a719d6182\gdiplus.dll
000007FEF8610000-000007FEF867F000 C:\Windows\system32\WINHTTP.dll
000007FEF8520000-000007FEF8584000 C:\Windows\system32\webio.dll
000000006BE40000-000000006C06B000 C:\Users\asdfasf\Downloads\64bit\libx264-140.dll
000007FEFBB20000-000007FEFBB76000 C:\Windows\system32\UxTheme.dll
000007FEFEAD0000-000007FEFEAFE000 C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
000007FEFF030000-000007FEFF139000 C:\Windows\system32\MSCTF.dll
000007FEFD3A0000-000007FEFD3AF000 C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTBASE.dll
000007FEFC0A0000-000007FEFC294000 C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16661_none_fa62ad231704eab7\Comctl32.dll
000007FEE3B30000-000007FEE3CA0000 C:\Users\asdfaf\Downloads\64bit\DBGHELP.DLL


----------



## VinnyJ (Apr 23, 2014)

Game capture now works for the Nexon MMO, Mabinogi after using the "anticheat compatibility" option, since it uses like 4 stacked anticheat measures at once.

Awesome.


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for all the feedback everyone -- sickwit - it says it has something to do with the volume meter.  Could you upload the crash dump file for that?

C:\Users\asdff\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2014-04-23_4.dmp


----------



## aperson (Apr 23, 2014)

Sapiens said:


> DSfix has always had problems with game capture.  You should be running Dark Souls in borderless windowed mode and using window capture instead.


Just wanted to report that Game Capture actually _did_ work with DSfix in the previous build, but yeah, in this one it crashes the game.


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

flavored - I'm really sorry I neglected your post, could you tell me how precisely to replicate without having to disconnect myself?


----------



## feds (Apr 24, 2014)

guild wars 2 gives a black screen with game capture, works with window capture


----------



## mute0ne (Apr 24, 2014)

Batman: Arkham Origins - Fail w/ Game Capture. Full screen or windowed, only audio is streaming to a black screen.


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2014)

mute0ne - could you post a log file of it?  Also, could you guys confirm if it worked with 0.613b?

I actually released the build to the public, but definitely want more testing, so please, by all means continue.


----------



## sickwit (Apr 24, 2014)

Jim said:


> Thank you for all the feedback everyone -- sickwit - it says it has something to do with the volume meter.  Could you upload the crash dump file for that?
> 
> C:\Users\asdff\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2014-04-23_4.dmp



I have deleted  OBS at full already i do not have the logs for that. 

My thing is i have tryed almost every version of OBS to find the one i used before to no success.  Can you please add BF4 with Borderless mode?  I really want to stream/record again.

Please do not ask me to update my video drivers (AMD R9 290), as doing so causes laggy game play in BF4.


----------



## Moses (Apr 25, 2014)

This New build is great, when I use quicksync the game appears to be smoother and a little more crisp than before. I have a problem with streaming with quicksync in this and stable built that when I stream for a little while my stream either freezes then crashes or  my computer cuts off instantly, I doubt it could be my power supply as I have a Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500w Power Supply with an a gtx 650 ti ssc 2gb and an i3 - 3220 and 4 hdd's. I used to stream without problems and then it started randomly crashing (the streaming fine and crashing all happened within the same obs build) and still crashed even after updating my OBS build and trying this Test build. I have attached the log of what seems to be the problem, thnx for your help guys.

OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.
This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\syswow64\kernelbase.dll' module.
**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: 80000003
Fault address: 774A3219 (c:\windows\syswow64\kernelbase.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.62b test build 1
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3220 CPU @ 3.30GHz
Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack  EIP  Arg0  Arg1  Arg2  Arg3  Address
0038F400 774A3219 000004F0 00007530 00000000 00000000 kernelbase.dll!0x774a3219
0038F410 0139261C 00000000 00000000 013B0DA0 003D0358 obs.exe!OBS::Stop+0x12c
0038F45C 013B2744 000E060C 00000401 00000000 00000000 obs.exe!OBS::OBSProc+0x19a4
0038F548 763462FA 013B0DA0 000E060C 00000401 00000000 user32.dll!0x763462fa
0038F574 76346D3A 00000000 013B0DA0 000E060C 00000401 user32.dll!0x76346d3a
0038F5EC 763477C4 013B0DA0 00000000 0038F680 7636C81F user32.dll!0x763477c4
0038F64C 7634788A 0038F71C 010506BF 763478E2 76347809 user32.dll!0x7634788a
0038F65C 7636C81F 000E060C 00000000 00000000 00000001 user32.dll!0x7636c81f
0038F688 01385BA0 01340000 00000000 00413652 00000001 obs.exe!WinMain+0x8d0
0038FB54 013CDC4A FFFDE000 0038FBE4 77979F72 FFFDE000 obs.exe!__tmainCRTStartup+0xfd
0038FBA0 75C2338A FFFDE000 76EC06D4 00000000 00000000 kernel32.dll!0x75c2338a
0038FBAC 77979F72 013CDB43 FFFDE000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x77979f72
0038FBEC 77979F45 013CDB43 FFFDE000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x77979f45
Video thread stack trace:
Stack  EIP  Arg0  Arg1  Arg2  Arg3  Address
0F01F7E8 7795F8D1 000002B8 FFFFFFFF 00000000 649CC260 ntdll.dll!0x7795f8d1
0F01F85C 75C21194 000002B8 FFFFFFFF 00000000 0F01FB54 kernel32.dll!0x75c21194
0F01F874 75C21148 000002B8 FFFFFFFF 00000000 00000000 kernel32.dll!0x75c21148
0F01F888 01397756 75C2338A 00000000 0F01FBA4 77979F72 obs.exe!OBS::MainCaptureLoop+0x1d56
0F01FB5C 01394785 00000000 0F01FBA4 77979F72 00000000 obs.exe!OBS::MainCaptureThread+0x5
0F01FB60 75C2338A 00000000 79D50694 00000000 00000000 kernel32.dll!0x75c2338a
0F01FB6C 77979F72 01394780 00000000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x77979f72
0F01FBAC 77979F45 01394780 00000000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x77979f45
Encode thread stack trace:
Stack  EIP  Arg0  Arg1  Arg2  Arg3  Address
0EECF960 7796015D 0EECF9B0 0EECFA24 00000000 FFFFFFFF ntdll.dll!0x7796015d
0EECFA04 75C219F8 00000003 FFFDE000 00000000 FFFFFFFF kernel32.dll!0x75c219f8
0EECFA4C 75C24200 00000003 02B3B140 00000000 FFFFFFFF kernel32.dll!0x75c24200
0EECFA68 0137C827 0EECFBD4 0EECFBDC 0000000A FFFFFFFF obs.exe!QSVEncoder::ProcessEncodedFrame+0x37
0EECFB20 0137D416 02AE3C00 0EECFBD4 0EECFBDC 000A74E3 obs.exe!QSVEncoder::Encode+0x86
0EECFB78 01394FF0 0EECFC80 00000000 00000000 00000000 obs.exe!OBS::ProcessFrame+0xb0
0EECFBFC 013955AB 75C2338A 00000000 0EECFD10 77979F72 obs.exe!OBS::EncodeLoop+0x42b
0EECFCC8 01394775 00000000 0EECFD10 77979F72 00000000 obs.exe!OBS::EncodeThread+0x5
0EECFCCC 75C2338A 00000000 78380020 00000000 00000000 kernel32.dll!0x75c2338a
0EECFCD8 77979F72 01394770 00000000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x77979f72
0EECFD18 77979F45 01394770 00000000 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x77979f45
A minidump was saved to C:\Users\LaMafia\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2014-04-24_5.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.
List of loaded modules:
Base Address  Module


----------



## satsuby (May 7, 2014)

Game Capture can't hook Blade and Soul (Japan Servers)
this service is using nPro game guard. I think because of this.
I tried 32bit, 64bit OBS and turn on-off Anti-cheat compatibility check box.
but It doesn't woks.
can you fix this? I hope that.
thanks
and sorry my poor english because Im Japanese xD


----------



## Sapiens (May 7, 2014)

Hi guys, we're locking this thread because people are still posting bug reports/feature requests long after 0.62 (and 0.621, and 0.622) was released.  Please make a new topic in the appropriate forum if you need help.


----------

